# What are you reading??



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi 
Well since my mind has been everywhere lately, the only thing that seems to help me relax is reading a book! I finished my book that I had been reading "The Dogs of Babel" by Carolyn Parkhurst last night, and I thought it was good, but it was definitely a little too depressing for me... And then, about 4:30 this morning I started reading a book that I LITERALLY CANNOT PUT DOWN!! I've never read a book that is so hard and painful to read... I'm at the edge of my seat at every moment, it's written beautifully. PLEASE tell me if any of you have read it before... "The Kite Runner" by Khaled Hosseini.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Since I am in school I dont really get to read books for fun! Right now I am reading a big fat business law book :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm currently reading _Murder on the Orient Express_ by Agatha Christie. It's pretty good.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I haven't read it but will be going book shopping soon! Lately all I have been reading like Krystal are school books, one Calle Crossroads, which is about Social Probems and the other about Politics*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Ha! You asked at a time I'm reading a dog related book. I've just started Jon Katz' "The New Work of Dogs". It's about a theory he's been developing and researching: "that the new work of dogs is attending to the emotional lives of Americans, many of whom feel increasingly disconnected from one another". I suppose I was intrigued about his take on human-animal attachment since I used to take my previous maltese Misty to visit inmates at a maximum security prison. They called it animal assisted therapy but it was really just a dog therapy program.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooooh isnt "The Kite Runner" fabulous?!?!? i'm actually re-reading it now. i'd originally gotten it from the library, and a friend bought me my very own copy for Christmas LOL. 
prior to that, i think the last book i read/re-read was something by jodi piccoult. love her!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just finished Eric Clapton's autobiography and it was good. He was very honest, even at the risk of making himself look badly. I just bought the Eat Clean cookbook. I'm following Weight Watchers but love good recipes that are low in calorie, fat, sodium and wheat.

This summer I asked here about the last Harry Potter books and someone suggested that I read the series. When I went to Europe I took the first 4 books, bought the 5th in Venice and finished the whole series by the end of the summer. I LOVED them. WAY WAY better than the movies (as is usually the case). I highly recommend them......and it was great fun to be able to read them all without having to wait for the next book in the series...


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am a big fan of James Patterson and just finished "The Quickie." Another great book of his with alot of twists and turns.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> I am a big fan of James Patterson and just finished "The Quickie." Another great book of his with alot of twists and turns.[/B]



I Just strarted to read The Quickie, by James Patterson..I love anything he writes!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been meaning to read "The Kite Runner" - my colleagues have had only good things to say about it. I just finished reading a book that a friend just launched; it's called "A Possible Life" and it was wonderful.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Susan, my mom has been trying to get me to read the Harry Potter series for years now, she absolutely LOVES the books!! And MaryAnn, The Kite Runner so far is amazing and like I said before, I can't put it down!! 
Everyone else I am glad to hear that everyone enjoys reading as much as I do! (Even if it's school books Krystal lol :biggrin: )


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

OMG I totally hear you!! I had to read the kite runner last year for one of my social work classes and that book is amazing!! It is definetly one of the best books I have ever read. Up to this day it left a lasting impression on me. I was literally bawling my eyes out at the end of the book.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I've been meaning to read "The Kite Runner" - my colleagues have had only good things to say about it. I just finished reading a book that a friend just launched; it's called "A Possible Life" and it was wonderful.[/B]


I read the Kite Runner when it first came out and I loved it. It is a little sad at times, but definently an eye opener. I read the Harry Potters as well and really enjoyed them. They were really layed back and creative. I just read The Collectors by David Baldacci. I thought it was pretty good, howver I really loved another book by him called The Winner better. My boyfriends call me a nerd all the time because I usually read at least one novel a week..... He tells me I must have too much time on my hands! I am up for any reading suggestions, always looking for good books!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Since I am in school I dont really get to read books for fun! Right now I am reading a big fat business law book :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



....... I know what you are going through. My boyfriend went to law school, and never will read any of the books I suggest. because He says made him read way too much in law school, and he is burnt out!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511798
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked this out from the Library but haven't started it yet! I usually have 4-5 books at a time so I read a lot too. I also love Jodi Piccoult. I have read every single one of her books and can't wait until a new one comes out!

I feel for those of you in school having just finished 8 years of higher education :smheat: I used to read for "fun" during the school year by reading at the gym. I know not everyone can do it but I read books while I run. I just put them on the treadmill shelf thing and off I go. 60 minutes goes by soooo much faster when I'm really into a good book!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am reading March - by Geraldine Brooks it is soooo FABULOUS , that I have rushed out and purchased all her others . That and she is an AUSSIE author  Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love to read!!!! and go thru phases with the types of books I like to read. 
With such 'turmoil' this last year I needed very 'light' books. I got hooked on Maive Binchy ( an Irish writer) and just doing the Debbie Mcoumber series now. Very light reading!!! but I find them relaxing. I did stop to read the "Rescuing Sprite" and it was good and very touching but have to say not as good as "Marley and Me" in my opinion. 
When thing settle down I will go back to the more 'intense' reading.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Loved the Kite Runner, great book.

Just finished reading American Creation by Joseph Ellis which was a great book about the beginning of the country. I am now reading a book about fishing, trying to learn how to do that. After that I thinki I am going to read a book to help me on memorization, anyone have any thoughts about that?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Has anyone read _Life of Pi_? It is my all time favorite book! It has such a surprise ending--that's what made the book awesome!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Since I am in school I dont really get to read books for fun! Right now I am reading a big fat business law book :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Yeah that was me last semester Krystal. :smilie_tischkante: This semester I have a HUGE International Business book. :smpullhair: 

But anyways when we remember James and I have been reading Marley & me together. Its really good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hehe, probably a bit too teenish for you guys. But, I'm currently reading, What My Girlfriend Doesn't Know by Sonya Sones. I'm really loving this book. Its very fun, and entertaining to read.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not even going to law school!! I am a business major!!! Dont know why on earth I need that class, but what can I do right!?


OH, Does being 1/2 way through a book count as "currently reading"?? If so, I am 1/2 way through a book called "Dont Sweat the Small Stuff"....After a crappy 2007 I wanted to read a book that would help me "not sweat the small stuff" and live a semi stress free life!!! 

I cant wait to be finished with school so I can read a romantic novel!!! :wub: 


Tracy, my favorite book growing up was "Are You There God, Its Me Margret"! I think I read it about, umm...maybe 10 times!! No joke!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just finished two books. The first one was Terri Irwin's book about her life with Stever Irwin. That one was an easy read and I really enjoyed it. The second was Paula Deen's book It Ain't All About the Cookin'. Her book was quite surprising at times. She's a little bit different than the person you see on tv. Can you tell I love reading about other people?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Hi
> Well since my mind has been everywhere lately, the only thing that seems to help me relax is reading a book! I finished my book that I had been reading "The Dogs of Babel" by Carolyn Parkhurst last night, and I thought it was good, but it was definitely a little too depressing for me... And then, about 4:30 this morning I started reading a book that I LITERALLY CANNOT PUT DOWN!! I've never read a book that is so hard and painful to read... I'm at the edge of my seat at every moment, it's written beautifully. PLEASE tell me if any of you have read it before... "The Kite Runner" by Khaled Hosseini. [/B]


I loved Dogs of Babel! But you're right, it was sad. 

I read alot in the summer while at the beach. Last book I read was "Water for Elephants." Great book! I always tend to read books that involve animals. Those types of books always warm my heart!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just started Patterson's Double Cross. I'm also re-reading Atlas Shrugged, I seem to do that every election year, kinda tells you what side of the policitical spectrum I fall in, huh?!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not reading anything at the moment-but if you all want a HILLARIOUS series of books to read-the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. I'm not kidding you-they are so addictive and will make you laugh out loud! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Right now I'm starting the book, Eat, Pray, Love and so are my daughters.
I like all types of books and this one is a definite feel good type.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I just finished Charlotte Harris - Charlaine Harris - "An Ice Cold Grave" and started Joanne Fluke - Christmas murders; I'm listening to Face - by Dean R. Koontz. I read every night before i go to sleep no matter where I am - Tent, home, etc. I listen to books in my car (it take 20 min. to get to the field station, 30 min. to get to my field site and if I have to go to campus that is an hour and 15 min. away). I am ADDICTED to books on tape/cd, and am so thankful you can get them at the library! I listen to a wider range of books then I actually read - so any deep thing I listen to - like Queen Noor (? spelling) of Jordan - I listened to her autobiography her a trip home to OK (and back) it was very long!. 

I haven't read the new James Patterson yet - but I'll probably listen to it!! 
I READ and own all of the Janet Evonovich - books - if you haven't read the stephanie plum series it is hysterical as is her metro girl series!! i have gotten my mom and my grandmother and low and behold - DH likes to read them (mainly to see what is going to happen to her car next!)

Brit -that sounds like a very nice book - i've seen it -but now I'll pick it up and examine it! My favorite religious series is the Mitford Series - I just loved those books - I listened to them - they were great! I was so sad when she wrote the last one.

I LOVE TO READ!! My parents are big readers, my father the cowboy (my mother the Native American) took us to the library every week from the time we able to toddle in. I send them books for holidays that I think they might enjoy. My daughter has never been without a book from the time she could hold them - I still do not go anywhere with out a book for her (just in case she forgets) and she is 16! Waiting in line, waiting at restaurants, car trips, etc. have all been so much more pleasant with a book to hold her interest (when she got bored with us).

sorry so long - but I think reading is very important - my daughter has an amazing vocabulary and I do believe it came form the books and not me!! (she also doesn't watch tv - so I know it wasn't from that! - and you all know from the tv post - that I watch tv, more so now then when she was younger!).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Well I just finished Charlotte Harris - Charlaine Harris - "An Ice Cold Grave" and started Joanne Fluke - Christmas murders; I'm listening to Face - by Dean R. Koontz. I read every night before i go to sleep no matter where I am - Tent, home, etc. I listen to books in my car (it take 20 min. to get to the field station, 30 min. to get to my field site and if I have to go to campus that is an hour and 15 min. away). I am ADDICTED to books on tape/cd, and am so thankful you can get them at the library! I listen to a wider range of books then I actually read - so any deep thing I listen to - like Queen Noor (? spelling) of Jordan - I listened to her autobiography her a trip home to OK (and back) it was very long!.
> 
> I haven't read the new James Patterson yet - but I'll probably listen to it!!
> I READ and own all of the Janet Evonovich - books - if you haven't read the stephanie plum series it is hysterical as is her metro girl series!! i have gotten my mom and my grandmother and low and behold - DH likes to read them (mainly to see what is going to happen to her car next!)
> ...



I agree with you totally. My daughters are big readers and I'm sure it's due to having books in their faces from the time they were toddlers.
My youngest daughter always has a book to read and I always give books for
Christmas. It's truly the greatest gift you can give a child - the love of reading.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a huge, no wait HUGE! Judy Blume fan. This book came out around trhe time when I was a tween...yes, I am that old. Both of my daughters have read it too. This book is a must for any young girl. Isn't it amazing how it is still relevant? 

Right now I am reading Hillary Clinton's "It Takes a Village." She is an amazing woman. Sorry to get political, but I also hope to read Barak Obama's book too...I'm not much for fiction reading. I prefer bios and historic novels. The most recent historical novel/bio I read was Nicholas and Alexandra.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I am a big fan of James Patterson and just finished "The Quickie." Another great book of his with alot of twists and turns.[/B]



That was excellent!!!!

I'm reading *Honeymoon*, by James Patterson! Another excellent book!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Alot of us are James Patterson fans!! I haven't read the Honeymoon - haven't even seen it so will make sure to look for it. I like his books because they are fast pace, short chapters, and usually have enough twist and turns to keep you guessing throughout the read.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my....I'm old enough to remember when "Are you there God, it's me Margaret" came out too! Back then it was considered somewhat risque for the "tween set". I'm embarrassed to say I haven't read an entire book since I got Winnie last Spring. :blush: Right before then I had just finished "Night" and "The Meaning of Life" by Victor Frankl-heavy stuff. Usually though, I enjoy good chick lit by Authors like Elizabeth Berg and Joy Fielding. I'm currently in a "TV" mode right now catching up on the "Lost" series with DVDs. I will have to check out "The Kite runner" though if it's that good!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too love James Patterson books and am just finishing up "The Quickie"...also love Janet Evanovich...and Harlan Coben...and of course...who doesn't love Fannie Flagg....Jeanne


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The majority of my reading over the past several years has been dog books -- training, psychology, physiology, health, genetics -- but all about dogs, dogs, dogs! Although I did sprinkle Harry Potter I, II, III and IV in there ...

Late last summer I gave myself permission to put down the dog books and start reading for pleasure.

Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen - Absolutely one of my Top 10 all time favorite books. DO NOT cheat and read the ending early. The ending blew me away!

The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd - A wonderful, heartwarming, thought provoking book set in the South during the 60's.

The Road by Cormac McCarthy - Grim, haunting, grim, haunting. I had to force myself to keep reading it thinking all the time "How could this be a Pulitzer Prize winner?" Three months later, I still think about this book and recently came to realize that the lack of words rather than the written words were what made this book so moving.

Body Surfing by Anita Shreve - A "beach book" that lightened my mood after reading The Road.

Chosen by a Horse by Susan Richards - Inspirational, emotional.

Started reading The Kite Runner last night. And next on my list is either Eat, Pray, Love or Three Cups of Tea.

Mary H


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> The majority of my reading over the past several years has been dog books -- training, psychology, physiology, health, genetics -- but all about dogs, dogs, dogs! Although I did sprinkle Harry Potter I, II, III and IV in there ...
> 
> Late last summer I gave myself permission to put down the dog books and start reading for pleasure.
> 
> ...


Mary I also loved The Secret Life of Bees! It was really heartwarming and an all in all feel-good book! 
And please tell me what you think of The Kite Runner. I am almost done and it is amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I love James Patterson too. I just finished reading The Memory Keeper's Daughter and Angry Housewives Eating Bonbons. Both were very good in totally different ways though. I love the Shopaholic series. Marley and Me was so good, I laughed and cried while reading it. My alltime favorite book is Little Women. I always cry at the part where Beth dies. And I totally wanted Jo and Laurie to get together. The movie didn't do it justice, IMO. BTW, I love this thread. Most of my friends don't read like I do, so I don't discuss books with them.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511804
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way...I miss the days when I used to read for fun. Now I when I read anything but pathology books, I worry that I am wasting my time  .


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I enjoy good chick lit by Authors like Elizabeth Berg and Joy Fielding. 



Janet...I just picked up We Are All Welcome Here ..by Elizabeth Berg...plan on reading it after I finish the James Patterson book...I just started reading her books...read the one about WW2.....Dream When You're Feeling Blue....it takes place in Chicago...so of course I had to read it...and I liked it...so now I'm looking for more of her books....hope it's as good as the last one of hers that I read....I was glad to read your recommendation....Jeanne...


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My gosh! I read so much that I don't think there is more than two books listed here that I have not read! That is almost embarrassing! What a geek I must be! Anyway, right now I am reading the John Grisham book "Playing for PIzza". It's not great, but I am enjoying the humor in it. I hated his book before this, I think it was "Brotherhood" or something like that. But prior to that I like "A Painted House" or whatever that was. (I can't possibly remember exact titles, nor even content I read so freaking much, but I do recognize titles and authors).

I need to put together another request list. I am all out of ideas and have nothing on request at the library right now. I only have four books here from the library and none are fiction, so I'm not really in that mood. Any other ideas?

Cyndi


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Mary I also loved The Secret Life of Bees! It was really heartwarming and an all in all feel-good book!
> And please tell me what you think of The Kite Runner. I am almost done and it is amazing. Enjoy. [/B]


It's been a cold and snowy day. Other than feed and potty the dogs and myself, stop at my Mom's for a brief visit, and make a quick run through the grocery store on my way home, the dogs and I have been huddled together all day reading The Kite Runner. I can't put it down and completely blew off baths, haircuts and laundry. Unfortunately I can't blow off work tomorrow but I don't see myself accomplishing much of anything until I finish this awesome book. 

MaryH


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm currently reading a novel middlesex. cant remember the author. It's not in front of me. It is awesome. About a transgender. Really interesting.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I read this book - what a ride! It's an intriguing read and I appreciated the writing style. 



> I'm currently reading a novel middlesex. cant remember the author. It's not in front of me. It is awesome. About a transgender. Really interesting.[/B]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> I enjoy good chick lit by Authors like Elizabeth Berg and Joy Fielding.
> 
> 
> 
> Janet...I just picked up We Are All Welcome Here ..by Elizabeth Berg...plan on reading it after I finish the James Patterson book...I just started reading her books...read the one about WW2.....Dream When You're Feeling Blue....it takes place in Chicago...so of course I had to read it...and I liked it...so now I'm looking for more of her books....hope it's as good as the last one of hers that I read....I was glad to read your recommendation....Jeanne...[/B]


 I love Elizabeth Berg too ( I own them all ) , I also read all the books of Jodie Picoult and Jacqueline Mitchard . Sarah


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

This thread is definitely giving me some ideas on what to read after I graduate in May. When I give myself permission to read for pleasure while in school, I try to stick with some christian fiction, or inspirational novels. I just got done reading The Swan House by Elizabeth Musser, and have The Dwelling Place to begin reading. I am thinking I may save it for when hubby has surgery, as I will probably be sitting in the waiting room alone. 
As quick reads, I HAVE to have my Woman's World each and every week. I can usually finish the whole magazine in about an hour or sooner, so hubby thinks it is a waste of money. And I used to be really big into the Harlequin Romance books. I belonged to a club a few years ago, and received 4 or 5 books each month. I always had all of them read within 2 weeks. I find that when I start reading a book, I can't function until I finish it. I have been known to spend an entire weekend doing nothing but showering, eating occasionally, and reading. I don't go any where, and my kids get extremely frustrated. But, I hope that by watching me read (and struggle with school) that it will instill those same joys in them. I know that I watched my mom read as long as I can remember, and I believe that is what intriqued me to read as much as I do.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh My gosh Andrea..........I got the kite runner for Christmas and my husband, I and his sister loved the book. Everyone we know that has read the book bawls and can not put it down. Very well written. The movie is coming out this summer.

Have you read A thousand splendid suns by the same Khaled Hosseini? It is about the women of Afghanistan. My hubby and SIL both said it is even better than the kite runner. I have been sick now for three weeks and I am just going to start it tonight. My SIL and Hubby both said they cried.....and my hubby never cry at movies etc.
My SIL who is an avid reader and who has read everything says it is the greatest book she has ever read. 

I know how you feel when something like the kite runner touches your soul the writting in this books is fabulous!!!!

Hurry up and read the second book I cant' wait to hear what you think.

XO
NAncy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Nancy I finished the book on Saturday night and it left me speechless!! I loved it, and ran to BN to buy A Thousand Splendid Suns so I will start reading it as soon as I finish Water for Elephants. Thanks!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=513447
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are also three of my favorite authors. They just need to write faster! 

Cyndi


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am reading "Stories of Dogs and the lives they touch". It is such a heart-warming book! All the stories really lift you up. I recommend for anyone. I am also reading and issue of Weird New Jersey. VERY creepy but so cool! I love that magazine.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> The majority of my reading over the past several years has been dog books -- training, psychology, physiology, health, genetics -- but all about dogs, dogs, dogs! Although I did sprinkle Harry Potter I, II, III and IV in there ...
> 
> Late last summer I gave myself permission to put down the dog books and start reading for pleasure.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed all the books you mentioned, but have not yet read Eat, Pray, Love or Three Cups of Tea. Thanks for giving me somethng to put on my request list at the library! (The ONLY way I can afford to read as much as I do. And aren't Malts great little reading companions? )

Cyndi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am reading "Stories of Dogs and the lives they touch". It is such a heart-warming book! All the stories really lift you up. I recommend for anyone. I am also reading and issue of Weird New Jersey. VERY creepy but so cool! I love that magazine.[/B]


My kids love Weird NJ, books vol. 1 and 2 and the magazine! Actually, the magazine has given us some ideas for neat day trips.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my Gosh....I started A thousand splendid suns..........and it is fabulous, very easy reading. It parlays the kite runner so, their will be a lot of familiarity. I am at the 130 page and my husband says I am not at the good part yet and this is good so far.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Awww books one of my all time favorite subjects!


My friend just got me hooked on James Patterson this summer. I finished "Honeymoon" about three weeks ago. LOVED it. 

Last week I read "The Giver", "Gathering Blue" and "The Messenger" all from Lois Lowery. They are a series. VERY GOOD. I highly recommend them if you have never read them. They are junior lit.

I am currently reading a Danielle Steele Book "Miracle"; Over the weekend I read "One Magical Sunday; the Phil Mickelson Story" Also a very good detailed book of his first Masters win.

OH does Magic Tree House books count. I read those to my kids at night. LOL


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> Has anyone read _Life of Pi_? It is my all time favorite book! It has such a surprise ending--that's what made the book awesome![/B]


I just finished "Life of Pi" and it was really good! At the beginning, it wasn't grabbing me but I stuck with it and am glad I did. Now, I don't really get the ending at all...were there animals in the boat or not? And then I start to think, does it really matter if there were animals? I love Richard Parker though and I believe he existed!

I also loved "Water for Elephants" and "The Kite Runner." 

I highly recommend "Red River" by Lalita Tademy, "Tallgrass" by Sandra Dallas, and "The River Wife" by Jonis Agee both were so good I stayed up super late every night until I finished them. They are each historical fiction, which I'm finding I really like.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just finished a thousand splendid suns.

I think it is the best book I have ever read. It is definitely better than the kite runner.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I just finished a thousand splendid suns.
> 
> I think it is the best book I have ever read. It is definitely better than the kite runner.[/B]


Yay really?! I'm so happy I started it today at work. I just finished Water for Elephants last night! It was good!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm going to start reading _Herzog _by Saul Bellow this weekend. 
Has anyone read it?


----------

